# (wtb) amarillo rhizomes coming season west gippsland/se melboune subur



## koshari (4/5/17)

Looking to plant a couple of amarllo hops. If anyone knows/has anything that can help me out let me know. Cheers.


----------



## barls (4/5/17)

your hilarious mate. not a chance in hell of getting one of those.
they are a propriety hop and only grown in the states by select growers.
same with citra and galaxy.


----------



## Dan Pratt (4/5/17)

Hahahahahahahha.


----------



## Bridges (4/5/17)

Also koshari if anyone had 'em you'd be towards the back of a very long queue...


----------



## koshari (4/5/17)

Bridges said:


> Also koshari if anyone had 'em you'd be towards the back of a very long queue...


All good. Just direct me to where the line ends.


----------



## malt junkie (4/5/17)

Question.... I knew the whole proprietary thing but for how long do they remain that way? Is it indefinite?


----------



## barls (4/5/17)

https://www.homebrewersassociation.org/forum/index.php?topic=5251.0

there is also the point of the the area its grown in makes a difference.


----------



## koshari (4/5/17)

What would be the closest locally available variety?


----------



## good4whatAlesU (4/5/17)

Apparently it's a 20 year protection, so if Amarillo was registered in 2003 it's not until 2023 the variety will be open.


----------



## Bridges (4/5/17)

koshari said:


> What would be the closest locally available variety?


As Barls said, if grown locally it would be different. U.S. Aus. and N.Z. cascade for instance are all a bit different.


----------



## Camo6 (4/5/17)

Amarillo Rhizome Bulk Buy

1. koshari x2
2. Camo6 x2 (Depending on price)
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

Add your name to the list. Prices TBC. Pickup most likely from Yob's house around 2023.


----------



## Yob (4/5/17)

1. Yob
2. Yob
3. Yob
4. Yob
5. Yob
6. Yob
7. Yob
8. Yob
9. Yob
10. Yob


----------



## Camo6 (4/5/17)

Yob said:


> 1. Yob
> 2. Yob
> 3. Yob
> 4. Yob
> ...



Hey...Hey, wait a minute.


----------



## Yob (4/5/17)

Camo6 said:


> Hey...Hey, wait a minute.


sorry man, Im pretty shit at these bulk buy things you nutters do...


----------



## good4whatAlesU (4/5/17)

Went through the import specs with quarantine recently too - it's about 2 grand MINIMUM just to do testing once they land in Aus(that's for 3 or less rhizomes). + whatever charges the country of origin want to apply. And if the plants fail any tests you don't get them. 

Not a process for the faint hearted..


----------



## Yob (4/5/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> Went through the import specs with quarantine recently too - it's about 2 grand MINIMUM just to do testing once they land in Aus(that's for 3 or less rhizomes). + whatever charges the country of origin want to apply. And if the plants fail any tests you don't get them.
> 
> Not a process for the faint hearted..


more than that.. they need to be grown under lab conditions by CSIRO for 5 years.. multiply that number by 10


----------



## malt junkie (4/5/17)

That's fucked! why should a bunch of test tube gawkers get a five year a jump on such fresh hoppy goodness, bastards probably don't even brew drink know what good beer is!


Ed: Lets start the BB for 2030 and with inflation call it $5000 $10,000 a zome, minimum of 80 takers.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (5/5/17)

It's one year (a full growth season) upon arrival in Australia. They sent me a list of the tests performed, won't publish it here but can PM anymore if they are interested (Viral, fungal and bacterial).

You have to apply for an import certificate and get a photosanitary certificate from the country of origin (which can also take a year).

I estimated total cost about $5k.

Edit: Provided the samples obtained are completely free of disease which is not easy (possibly need to be grown by a tissue sample or something before they leave the country of origin).


----------



## Dan Pratt (5/5/17)

crikey, if they can import coke to the country then getting a few rhizomes through shouldn't be that hard.


----------



## Camo6 (5/5/17)

Just pack them with headphones.


----------



## koshari (10/5/17)

what about "Astra" ? available locally?


----------



## barls (10/5/17)

koshari said:


> what about "Astra" ? available locally?


more than likely not most of the new australian ones are the propriety as well.
mid year and you will be able to see whats available as its too early in the season right now.


----------



## bradsbrew (10/5/17)

This one looks ok?


----------



## koshari (10/5/17)

barls said:


> more than likely not most of the new australian ones are the propriety as well.
> mid year and you will be able to see whats available as its too early in the season right now.


cool, iam just sounding out who may have something as i will be heading off around that time and may struggle to organize some and get em potted before i leave.


----------



## barls (10/5/17)

ill have wurtenburger, chinook and mt hood possibly again this year. dr smurto will turn up again and offer his multitude again.
there will be a few others as well. mostly its the common ones that are available with a few historic ones in there.


----------



## koshari (10/5/17)

cheers barls, but your a little off the beaten track for me, where is the good Doc based?


----------



## barls (10/5/17)

south australia. 
where are you?


----------



## koshari (10/5/17)

West gippy here


----------

